# Taking medicines when both Mum and baby have colds



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi there,

My LO has a bad cold, and I am dosing her with calpol.  I also now have a cold.  If I also take any cold medicines e,g. lemsips, will any of those drugs pass through my breast milk to her? I am worried about her receiving too much medicine if I take anything...... could really do with taking something to clear me up though.......

L-J x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

You're fine to take Paracetamol with her having Calpol 

With Lemsips preparations etc just check for paracetamol in those if you are also taking plain paracetamol tablets so that _*you*_ don't overdose!

If she's over 6m she can have a little Vick's vapour rub on her chest which sometimes helps with the snuffles 

Hope you both feel better soon

B xxx


----------



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)

Cheers BG.


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
We also used Karvol drops which you can put on the cot sheets and that really helped our LO.


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Karvol is great.
Moving you to Ask a Pharmacist just so you can get advice from Maz  

Claire x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi L-J

All sensible advice from the girls  Using vapour products such as Karvol or Olbas are really good for LO just to help keep nasal passages open, try to keep atmosphere moist too if you can as ths also helps.

You are fine to take cold remedies if you need to (as BG says follow instructions to make sure you aren't taking over recommended amount) Although the drugs will pass into the breast milk the amounts are so small that they won't cause any problems with LO or add anything significant to the their levels ontop of the paracetamol that they have already taken.

Hope you both get better soon  
Maz x


----------



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the reassurance everyone.

We have a karvol vaporiser in her room, using calpol, saline drops, and even a new little tube thing which you use to suck out the mucus from her nose (not too successful, that one).  The worst thing is she coughs until she gags and makes herself sick....

Just need to get used to things like this.....

L-J x


----------

